# Story about a woman from the city who changes into a simple country girl



## outofthecloset (Feb 8, 2009)

I need help finding a story about a woman from the city that changes into a country girl after eating huge amounts of food, of course, that is supplied by the locals. She goes from super small and uptight to supersized and relaxed.


----------



## mddubya (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like Corn Fed Girl by Johnny Reb.


----------



## Atilde (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/country_living.html


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 9, 2009)

Matt L. has also played with this story theme more than once. One such tale is "The Alternation," which is included in this threesome of short pieces.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Wilson for plugging my stories, I appreciate it. Matt


----------



## bgb (Feb 14, 2009)

City Girl fits this description as well. http://dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/city_girl.html.


----------

